# Tatuaje, Illusione, Cusano, Camacho, Los Blancos & 601 at Leaf & Ale



## leafandale (Jan 18, 2008)

Our Manufacurer's Cigar Dinner this past Saturday night was a HUGE success. I want to personally thank Pete Johnson, Dion Giolito, Eddie Ortega, Mike Chuisano, David Blanco and Carson Ross from Camacho (Christian was called to Honduras on business at the very last minute) for making our dinner such a great event.

Left to Right: Pete, Mike, Carson, Dion, David & Eddie.

You guys are the friggin *BEST!!*


----------



## buttah (Jun 9, 2008)

Thats a helluva gathering right there!


----------



## xavier_chino (Apr 19, 2007)

Wow, what a round table that must have been


----------



## ratpak-cl (Aug 3, 2008)

that had to be alot of fun!!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Good Stuff!


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

good show! it's great to see the industry folks come out for events like this - wish I could've gone to it


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

all smiles thats cool as hell..


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Now that looks like a party crew right there!! Damn looks like a lot of fun! You did a great job putting that together!!!


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

Hope it was a blast Mike!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

buttah said:


> Thats a helluva gathering right there!


.qft.


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Wow that looks like a party


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Looks great, bet it was a great time for all. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Great pic! Sounds like it was a fantastic event!


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

That's like a meeting of the godfathers right there. The best of the best. Great pic hope the event was fun.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Looks like yall had a blast.


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

Thats an allstar cast there. I would of had a hard time leaving!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Now that is a group of Crazy Mo Fo's right there--Thanks for the pics--I know you had a GREAT TIME!


----------



## smh0768 (Feb 5, 2008)

just to have been a fly on the wall during their conversations would have been great...a fly with a tasty cigar, mind you.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

I bet it was a blast!!!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Brotherhood of the Leaf... andale!! :biggrin:

Nice pics Mike. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

The knights of the round table...would of been fun!!!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

rad ! glad it was a success and a goood time


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

that looked like an awesome time and Dion is like a giant compared to everyone


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

DAMN!!! glad it was a sucess Mike, and THNAK YOU for the back up


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice pics


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

bet it was fun


----------



## leafandale (Jan 18, 2008)

smh0768 said:


> just to have been a fly on the wall during their conversations would have been great...a fly with a tasty cigar, mind you.


You don't know the half of it!

That is the best thing about these events. We hung out at the store with the Olympics on the tube till around 1 am. I love the stories these guys tell, most none of which can be repeated here. Suffice it to say that whatever you think of ANY of these guys and their sticks, I would support these guys in any way I could... anytime. They are all great people with great stories about their time before they were in the cigar business. I can't say enough great things, so I'll just shut up now.



> Originally posted by *Fatmandu*
> DAMN!!! glad it was a success Mike, and THANK YOU for the back up


No problem FJ... sorry you couldn't make it. Your sticks are in the mail... REALLY!!

I guess I have to change my sig now...


----------



## Puffer (Nov 27, 2007)

I have to get into the cigar business.. haha..


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

I was really hoping that this thread would just slowly disappear, every time it shows back up, the hair on my neck raises and my BP increases!! AAAARRRRGGH!!


----------



## leafandale (Jan 18, 2008)

Fatmandu said:


> I was really hoping that this thread would just slowly disappear, every time it shows back up, the hair on my neck raises and my BP increases!! AAAARRRRGGH!!


And you just bumped it to the top LOL!!:brick:


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

DOUGH!! (homer simpson)


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

that looked like fun


----------



## ct2eng (Jun 17, 2008)

Looks like a lot of fun


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Well the pain has been relieved just a little bit. MIKE had sent me the awesome smokes that were 'donated' by the "Knights at the Smoke table" for this event. WOW!! the head table sure put out some goodies. THANX Mike, your Sir are the CATZ AZZ!!


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Looks like a blast!!


----------



## CHBIV (Aug 9, 2008)

Holy Cow! What an amazing event, those who got to attend are very lucky. Never realized what a giant Dion is, he's a head taller than even Pete. Great pics thanks for posting.


----------

